
Ask HN: What are good books for Authentication and Autorization? - Crowz4k
Hey, guys, I wanted to learn in-depth about auth and authorization, web tokens, cookie, session, etc. mainly in ASP.Net Core but in general overall. Identity server, OAuth 2, SAML and others?
======
bjourne
Security Engineering 2nd edition by Ross Anderson.
[https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/book.html](https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/book.html)

